# Costume Smoke or Fog Ideas?



## decopat1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Has anyone come up with a solution to produce smoke/fog from a costume? About to give up after a month of searching. Portable battery powered fog machines are way out of budget. Not needing to make smoke clouds, just enough to simulate a smoldering effect. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 10, 2010)

Depends on how much fog/smoke you want to create.


----------

